
The midlife crisis confronting many Americans - eplanit
https://theconversation.com/the-real-midlife-crisis-confronting-many-americans-114347
======
lostmymind66
"Meanwhile, the adult children of middle-aged Americans are still reeling from
the Great Recession of 2008. A tepid labor market combined with student loan
debt has left grown adult children struggling to find stable, long-term
employment, and they’ve delayed buying a house and starting a family."

This again? Nobody was forced to spend $100,000 on a college degree with no
chance at actually getting a job. Community college was and is a great option
at a fraction of the cost.

On top of that, the current economy is better than ever. Lowest unemployment
rate in decades and more jobs than people that can fill them.

